# Has anyone ever tried Kava?



## seizethecarpe (Nov 29, 2009)

It's a natural root extract that you drink as a tea. I've heard only good things about it so far but havn't talked to anyone who has tried it. anyone have any experience with Kava?


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

its used in many ways other than tea....i have alot of experience using the capsule form extract....one kind, was a concentrated resin (black, sappy, gooey stuff, just concentrated) it worked really well. it decreases anxiety a little bit at first, but it takes multiple dosing for the anti-anxiety effects to build up. i would take 2-3 200mg capsules, if i chewed them, the effects would come in a couple minutes. It has a very noticable numbing effect on the tongue, it is hard to taste food if you get the powder on your tongue. the most pronounced effects i noticed: huge decrease in social anxiety/tension. normally my SA would be at a 7 out of 10, Kava Kava lowered it to about a 2-3. also, mild euphoria is present, decreased appetite, music sounds better,....but beware, people may ask you if you are stoned. Kava strongly decreased my cognitive functioning....math was hard to do. i couldnt play piano in choir as well, my reflexes were slowed. its best described, as a combination of alcohol and weed, not as much euphoria, but still nice. also i need to mention, that i got mild to moderate nausea, if i took Kava on an empty stomach. you must eat before taking it.

the most important thing with taking Kava Kava is getting the right brand. Kavalactones are the active ingredients in Kava... if they arent in it, it wont do anything. many brands of nutritional supplements don't contain any active ingredients at all....this can be expected, because supplements are not regulated at all by the FDA or anyone else.

Kava extract/preparations containing material from the stems, and any portion other than the root, can cause liver damage. Chronic high dose use of Kava is not recommended...excessive users report getting a weird skin condition, and a worsening of skin complexion, yellowing of eyes, and other random stuff.

The brand i used was the kava capsules from www.WholeHealth.com . i know these worked., and i am not dead, and i dont have liver damage (at least, i dont think i do) . always order Kava from a reputable source. otherwise, it will be uncoolriffic.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

lots of info on the net both for and against, liver damage is often mentioned


----------



## seizethecarpe (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for all the great info! I checked and the website that i ordered from uses only the kava root, so all is good. i'm really excited to try it. i'm also fairly confident in it because i just read some people's experiences with kava on erowid.org and they all seem to be positive!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds really good. I looked it up but it is illegal in aus


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

the effects of kava are too subtle for me. I prefer substances that alter my consciousness a bit more...although kava CAN be quite mind altering. I realized this when i swallowed 60 capsules of kava at once one time.... I got really high on it for about an hour or so, but it was so not worth it. i spent the next couple days puking up my guts...

for the time that i was high on it....I was EXTREMELY pro-social. The pro-social/empathic feelings were comparable to that of MDMA. I called up everyone in my address book practically, even people i hadn't talked to in a long time, and i felt more than comfortable talking to them...


I'm sure you get these effects to an extent when you take it at a normal dose level....but its hardly noticeable.


----------



## Dezty (Oct 27, 2009)

seizethecarpe said:


> It's a natural root extract that you drink as a tea. I've heard only good things about it so far but havn't talked to anyone who has tried it. anyone have any experience with Kava?


I have tried kava capsules but I only did get dizzy and got pain in the head.I did order from konakavafarm.
http://www.konakavafarm.com/kava-capsules.html


----------



## AlexanderG (Nov 25, 2009)

matty said:


> Sounds really good. I looked it up but it is illegal in aus


It's not illegal in Australia, it was re-released several years ago.

I like it, I use the Thompsons brand and it makes me feel nearly as good as drinking 3/4 glass of wine - lasts about 6 hours.


----------



## RealitySandwiches (Jan 21, 2010)

About a week ago I decided to give Kava a shot and I ended up ordering some online. I Ended up trying it for the first time last night.

It has a nice subtle calming and relaxing effect, and I definitely feel a decrease in anxiety. I started my day off with a couple capsules of kava this morning and I've noticed an increase in my ability to focus and an increase in creativity as well. The only negative so far was its effect on my ability to sleep last night. I slept horrible and woke up many times throughout the night. 

I don't really get what the big deal is over the supposed bad taste though. It isn't the most enjoyable taste but it's really not all that bad. I have tasted a lot worse.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I've only tried the extract and didn't notice any difference. The powder is the way to go from what I understand.


----------



## timeout (Aug 29, 2009)

*kava*

Yes I have tried kava years ago but I tried it just for sleep it didnt do anything for me but Im not discouaging you give it a try I have had the mos success with paxil but it takes time and lots of paxil


----------



## Emmaliza (Dec 18, 2015)

AlexanderG said:


> It's not illegal in Australia, it was re-released several years ago.
> 
> I like it, I use the Thompsons brand and it makes me feel nearly as good as drinking 3/4 glass of wine - lasts about 6 hours.


Ok so I'm about 10 years late and I doubt you will reply today or even still exist on this forum but I have bought these and I'm just wondering how many u take and if u eat b4 hand . I have had them a couple of times b4 and found them to be amazing but made me sleepy other times. Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emmaliza (Dec 18, 2015)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> its used in many ways other than tea....i have alot of experience using the capsule form extract....one kind, was a concentrated resin (black, sappy, gooey stuff, just concentrated) it worked really well. it decreases anxiety a little bit at first, but it takes multiple dosing for the anti-anxiety effects to build up. i would take 2-3 200mg capsules, if i chewed them, the effects would come in a couple minutes. It has a very noticable numbing effect on the tongue, it is hard to taste food if you get the powder on your tongue. the most pronounced effects i noticed: huge decrease in social anxiety/tension. normally my SA would be at a 7 out of 10, Kava Kava lowered it to about a 2-3. also, mild euphoria is present, decreased appetite, music sounds better,....but beware, people may ask you if you are stoned. Kava strongly decreased my cognitive functioning....math was hard to do. i couldnt play piano in choir as well, my reflexes were slowed. its best described, as a combination of alcohol and weed, not as much euphoria, but still nice. also i need to mention, that i got mild to moderate nausea, if i took Kava on an empty stomach. you must eat before taking it.
> 
> the most important thing with taking Kava Kava is getting the right brand. Kavalactones are the active ingredients in Kava... if they arent in it, it wont do anything. many brands of nutritional supplements don't contain any active ingredients at all....this can be expected, because supplements are not regulated at all by the FDA or anyone else.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emmaliza (Dec 18, 2015)

Just wondering if you are still taking these? I want to take them b4 going out as I avoid all party's etc and it's my friends 30th tonight and I noticed lately even if I have a glass of wine I'm getting emotional and depressed so don't want to drink but can't take on so many strangers at once  my bf will be with me but he doesn't even know them and is a bit negative about people , he doesn't like many so I'm hoping to take my thompsons kava b4 I go . It has helped me in social situations b4 but didn't work the last time I tried it , I had it with 5 white wines and left early tired and depressed but the two times b4 it was a great help one time on its own and even one time with a few red wines. Thanks I may also just post this in a new thread since this was 6 years ago 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mak ten (Dec 20, 2015)

i use Kava extensively, by far my most reliable suppliment. Nowfoods Kava Kava caps are the best.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i love kava but i dont use caps or extracts, i use the plant material prepared in the traditional way. its great, has helped me a lot with anxiety and its a good pain reliever and muscle relaxant.


----------

